# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  WvW Port back to questing zone

## Gbyrd

This is kind of a no brainer, but if you are stuck in WvW you can simply go to character select and relog in and you will be put back to where you were when you joined queue, better than wasting money to go back to your questing zone.

----------


## Bughead

You can also just join the Mists and then leave the Mists. It will put you back where you were in the PvE world, not WvW.

----------


## Duplicity

Not much of a guide. But, thanks for common knowledge that a lot of people knew.

----------


## sweetgnome99

I figured this out myself after a few days of playing, but I'm met a lot of people who don't know it. It's a nice way to do banking/crafting/collect from TP.

----------

